# Perfume Oils



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 12, 2006)

I love these perfume oils! They're so neat! They last a long time, and are available in tons of different scents! They have a great guarantee, too. Just wanted to share!
http://www.mybabyshowerfavors.com/perfume/index.htm


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 12, 2006)

My swapmeet here in South Carolina have some that smell just like the real perfume. I got two bottles for $7, and they have lasted me months, I'm not even halfway done with them yet. They last long on your skin too.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a general comment, I love fragranced oils, they seem to really meld with the body chemistry more, especially in warmer weather! So sexy! They do seem to last ages especially on pulse points.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 16, 2006)

I love fragrance oils because they last a long time.  But even better is that you can mix them together and create your own scent.  I love the idea of having something no one else has, and I made it!


----------

